# Has anyone ever had dreams related to opera?



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

a few of mine. most of them get pretty weird XD

1) I was observing an encounter between two military commanders: a bass and a contralto, and they began singing the most delightfully sinister duet I've ever heard. It was hard to tell what they were singing about because the words were obviously gibberish...but it seemed to some bizarre combination of war negotiations, indirectly threatening each other and....low key flirting. 
2) For some reason, I was in the body of a small child and auditioning for a choir. They saw me and said "tenor", but I scowled at them "No! I'm a soprano!", and they replied "very well....prove it". So I sang Casta Diva all the way through and they just stared at me like "  .....". Once finish, I replied "oh I'm not done yet" and sang through the caballetta as well, holding the last high C for several beats before finishing.


----------



## SarahTG (Sep 26, 2017)

The only opera related dreams I've had are about my friend (who's an opera singer) where she will take me to an "opera" concert, but then the opera is actually rock, but I still think it's opera and it still is opera (in the dream world), it just sounds like rock. Dreams are weird.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes indeed. I had Maria Callas for dinner once (as a guest, I mean), and I was present at Brunnhilde's immolation featuring Birgit Nilsson's disembodied voice and an enormous black snake which was speeding like a train down a railroad track as the entire scene went up in flames.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I might have told this story in this Forum before. I dreamt once that I was at a performance of Verdi's OTELLO and the surtitles stopped some time during the Act II Quartet. The surtitles never did get fixed, and I kept thinking to myself, "I wonder if everyone in the audience is following the plot?"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Once a month at least, always about conducting, very strange and even more, very weird.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

A couple days before going to Bayreuth back in August, I had a dream in which, having arrived, I realized I had left my opera ticket at home. It was not pleasant, to put it mildly.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Not really but I am often inundated with amorous dreams about Columbo (which is funny because Peter Falk doesn't particularly appeal to me in real life)


----------



## ma7730 (Jun 8, 2015)

Purists will have to forgive me for this one.

Recently, I had a dream in which I was cast in a middle school production of _The Mikado_ as the eponymous character. I also had no rehearsal or anything. As you can probably assume, my performance was a disaster. Nobody in the audience seemed to notice, however, or if they did they were going to great lengths to be polite.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I fell asleep with an opera CD playing and had this intense dream in three memorable parts. I was lying on the floor under the chairs of the woodwind players in the pit, trying to sleep. And then that I awoke and tried to turn down the volume or turn it off and it would not go off and then (in my dream) I would realize I was not in bed I was at the opera, in my pajamas. And lastly that I was very very tiny and these huge huge faces were singing at me. So big I could see the pores of their skin.


----------



## mjohnh18 (Apr 13, 2017)

I've had three opera related dreams that I can remember. One, I was playing Butterfly's child in Madama Butterfly and my whole extended family came to see my performance. The production was so weird: Butterfly was flying in the air for most of it, while carrying me around. Second, I was asked to step in for Sharpless at the SF Opera when I only knew half of the role. Luckily, I woke up before the performance. Third, in a similar vein, I was cast as Germont in Traviata only knowing Di Provenza. After the show, the director came up and scolded me, right as I woke up.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Not really but I am often inundated with amorous dreams about Columbo (which is funny because Peter Falk doesn't particularly appeal to me in real life)


I wish those dreams were mine, as Peter Falk _did_ appeal to me.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I had this dream last night. It's pretty bizarre.

Basically, I was at the Met with my brother (the only other opera lover I know in real life), sitting way up in the Family Circle. The opera was (I think) Donizetti's _Linda di Chamounix_, and Alessandro Corbelli and Alfonso Antoniozzi (two Italian bass-baritones I've heard live before) were in it. In one scene near the end of an Act, they were onstage singing a duet (not knowing the opera, I don't even know if it _has_ a duet for two baritones/basses...but, whatever) when, suddenly, Alfonso's voice failed him; he couldn't sing anymore and began just speaking his lines. I thought, "Well, his understudy will have to take over for the rest of the opera." Then, out of nowhere, someone in the audience began shooting a nail gun (you know, like the kind carpenters use) at the stage! Everyone panicked, and finally two guys from the audience got up and tackled the "shooter." The curtain came down, and we all went out into the lobby for intermission.:lol:


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

ma7730 said:


> Purists will have to forgive me for this one.
> 
> Recently, I had a dream in which I was cast in a middle school production of _The Mikado_ as the eponymous character. I also had no rehearsal or anything. As you can probably assume, my performance was a disaster. Nobody in the audience seemed to notice, however, or if they did they were going to great lengths to be polite.


I've had countless dreams about being in musicals or operas with no prior rehearsal. Months ago I also had a dream that I was in the audience at a high school production of Handel's _Giulio Cesare_. I mean, I've seen_ Les Miserables_ done at the high school level, but..._Giulio Cesare_?!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

post deleted ............


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> I had this dream last night. It's pretty bizarre.
> 
> Basically, I was at the Met with my brother (the only other opera lover I know in real life), sitting way up in the Family Circle. The opera was (I think) Donizetti's _Linda di Chamounix_, and Alessandro Corbelli and Alfonso Antoniozzi (two Italian bass-baritones I've heard live before) were in it. In one scene near the end of an Act, they were onstage singing a duet (not knowing the opera, I don't even know if it _has_ a duet for two baritones/basses...but, whatever) when, suddenly, Alfonso's voice failed him; he couldn't sing anymore and began just speaking his lines. I thought, "Well, his understudy will have to take over for the rest of the opera." Then, out of nowhere, someone in the audience began shooting a nail gun (you know, like the kind carpenters use) at the stage! Everyone panicked, and finally two guys from the audience got up and tackled the "shooter." The curtain came down, and we all went out into the lobby for intermission.:lol:


And to think they only threw vegetables at Callas...


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I had a dream where Jonas Kaufmann was going to sing at Coachella. He was playing an add-on performance at this giant yearly rock music festival (which has never had any such thing). It was in an outdoor amphitheater with steep, rickety wooden staircases down to the seating. And I didn’t have a ticket. Everyone I knew did – no matter how little they cared about opera – but somehow, I missed out.

I snuck in, but got terrified navigating down the shaky staircases and bolted out a side door… and there were further complications. I woke up before I found a way to calm down and never managed to hear Jonas in the dream. Based on what my subconscious was doing with this I expect he would have sung "Inbrunst im Herzen" and "In fernem Land."


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am a true homosexual. I have dreamed that I met Nilsson, Norman, Sutherland, Sills, plus Streisand and Garland to boot. Separately off course. If they were all together I would be dead and in paradise. Often I have these types of dreams. I think it is the Prozac I take. I love them but I wouldn't mind meeting a Chippendales star or two for variety;-)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> *I am a true homosexual.* I have dreamed that I met Nilsson, Norman, Sutherland, Sills, plus Streisand and Garland to boot. Separately off course. If they were all together I would be dead and in paradise. Often I have these types of dreams. I think it is the Prozac I take. I love them but I wouldn't mind meeting a Chippendales star or two for variety;-)


my dreams of that nature tend to include a bit more Jarrousky


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> my dreams of that nature tend to include a bit more Jarrousky


How much of Jarrousky?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Still memorable- even more than half-a-dozen years after-the-fact:


Chi_townPhilly said:


> ...visiting Bayreuth, presumably in the wake of a rehearsal or some other kind of practice. For whatever reason, I spoke with a few of the singers, who were voluble in describing the honor, commitment and privilege involved with performing there. However (in a strange twist), I must have been "dreaming in a time machine;" for after a while, I noted a gaunt geriatric woman in the remote reaches of the theatre, distant, silent, clad entirely in black... Cosima-- or her ghost.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am a true homosexual. I have dreamed that I met Nilsson, Norman, Sutherland, Sills, plus Streisand and Garland to boot. Separately off course. If they were all together I would be dead and in paradise. Often I have these types of dreams. I think it is the Prozac I take. I love them but I wouldn't mind meeting a Chippendales star or two for variety;-)


I know a few Chippendales. I'll arrange it ;-)


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> I know a few Chippendales. I'll arrange it ;-)


You know he isn't talking about furniture, right?


----------



## Star (May 27, 2017)

ma7730 said:


> Purists will have to forgive me for this one.
> 
> Recently, I had a dream in which I was cast in a middle school production of _The Mikado_ as the eponymous character. I also had no rehearsal or anything. As you can probably assume, my performance was a disaster. Nobody in the audience seemed to notice, however, or if they did they were going to great lengths to be polite.


 Dreams sometimes come true. When I was at school I was cast in the understudy for the role of Mabel in the Pirates of Penzance I haven't got much of a chance to learn the role at school because at the rehearsals the teacher who was the conductor was far more occupied with the actual cast. However, as we had a recording at home I sang along to that quite a bit. I did have quite a few dreams that I was up on the stage singing the role with various disasters happening as they do n dreams. But you can imagine my fright when I was told the date of the dress rehearsal that Mabel had gone down with flu and I will have to sing! Got through it ok thanks to dear old Isadore Godfrey and the D'Oly Carte!


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> You know he isn't talking about furniture, right?


Ha! Indeed I do


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> How much of Jarrousky?


as much as possible, sir. as much as possible


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I fell asleep in a living room chair once during a Met broadcast of Tristan -- and in a dream it turned into a musical comedy.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

MarkW said:


> I fell asleep in a living room chair once during a Met broadcast of Tristan -- and in a dream it turned into a musical comedy.


Isn't it? :lol:

There was an instance when Melchior - who had sung Tristan many times and was bored by the whole thing - fell asleep after his death scene and started to snore and the soprano had to kick him awake!


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

So I had a dream the other night were I was singing for Joan Sutherland and she told me I was "banging into the chest voice".....then Maria Callas jumps in and rescues me!

"NO! This is real voce di petto! He is bass-baritone. The sound must be elegant and dark. With authority!! He sings with the old schooling!" 

Joan is stunned for a moment, until she responds about the middle voice being the core of the voice. Callas disagrees, insisting that the chest register is the core of the voice, so I just watch them debate for a bit.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Nilsson, Sutherland and Sills are regular visitors of my dream world. Never nightmares with them in it.


----------

